#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > CCS - Instant:  Παρουσίαση

## SMBD

---

Πληροφορίες 

*COMPUTER CONTROL SYSTEMS*
*Διεύθυνση*: Λεωφ. Κηφισίας 94-96, Μαρούσι, 15125 
*Τηλ*. (+30) 2108051730
*Fax*. (+30) 2106147121

Για να ακούσω γνώμες, σχόλια, παρατηρήσεις...

----------


## Replicator

Τα αρχικά σημαίνουν *IN*teractive *ST*ructural *AN*alysis *T*ools.

 ΥΓ: Ο γράφων υπήρξε για μια δεκαετία μέλος της ομάδα ανάπτυξης του INSTANT και του ...αμείλικτου πολέμου με τους περιορισμούς της μνήμης RAM που επέβαλε το MS-DOS !   :Confused:

----------

